# What's your favorite Rocky Patel?



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I am always looking for something new to try and I am a fan of Rocky's cigars, so I figured that I would ask the jungle... What is your favorite Rocky Patel?



I have been enjoying the Decade lately and the Edge line was a "go to" for me for a while...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I love the OWR, but B&M stopped carrying them so I had to look for something else. They had become my cheap replacement for the PAM's (if that is even possible). Now I have been enjoying the Decade Torps. I know, too much CA hype, but I like what I like, and those are tasty smokes.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

The Edge. Aged.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm a cheap smoker and have had a bunch of RPs over the years. I haven't smoked anything newer than OWR ... but have had the edges, vintages, SG, ITs, and a few other lines. 

Currently, my favorite is the Fire corojo lancero. They burn great, nice draw, and good taste .. a cigar I can relax with and not worry about babying the burn. Under 2 bucks delivered by the bundle. Ones I just bought from famous were dated 05; I think they stopped making these. The fire maduro robustos are nice as well but I prefer the corojos.

edit for english


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Close competition, but I'd say:

Vintage 90
Edge Corojo
Sungrown

in that order. I have one OWR maduro & a Decade resting now, probably break those out to try sometime later this summer. My local B&M has a proprietary RP blend called Shockoe Valley (both a Dominican and a Honduran variety.) I'm interested in trying these, but I think they only sell them by the box. I'm not _that_ interested in trying them....


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd have to say the Sun Growns. All vitola's are very consistent and I know I'll be getting a good smoke when I light up one of them.:ss


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sungrown
Connecticut
IT Super Fuerte Maduro
REO
Fusion MM

I like most of Rocky's blends, but like a lot of cigars, not at MSRP.


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

Vintage 90 or 92 both good smokes.


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

I really enjoy the Conneticut and Vibe Corojo lines.


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

OWR & Edge. Both in corojo.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Vintage 1990
Edge Sumatra
Vintage 1992
Sungrown


In that order.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

Summer 08 collection
OWR


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

the Sungrown PC's are my favorite followed by the 92, 99 and the 90.


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

Vintage 1990
Honduran Classic


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

OWR Maduro :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Connecticut and Vintage 1990


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

My favorites are the Vintage 1990 and the Edge maduro. The Sun Grown is also a very tasty cigar. The Old World Reserve is a good stick, but I find it overpriced compared to some other things in the line, which in my opinion are as good or better.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

OWR Maddie
Vintage 92
Edge Maddie
Vintage 90


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Definitely the Edge Sumatra if you can find them. They are not being made anymore and apparently is going to be made a nd sold for JR Cigars. A shop in my area sells the sumatra 3 for 15 while supplies last that is


----------



## Starchild (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the Sungrown and OWR. I haven't tried the OWR maduro, but I'm on the lookout. I have a couple vin 90 & 92's resting that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the Connecticut is one of the finest mild smokes I've ever had. Love the Vintage 92s as well. My father's really into the fusions but I have only tried a couple, so I can't really speak for them.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Sun Grown, Edge, and '92


----------



## Boobar (Mar 26, 2007)

Vintage 1990 & Sun Grown


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll have to agree with the edge line. 

I've just bought some RP Cuban blend Maduro. Nor had one yet but I'll let you know what they're like.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

OWR was the only one I even cared to finish, that would be my favorite (and only) choice.


----------



## outlawhendrix (Jul 20, 2008)

So far ive only tried an edge with i belive a conneticut wrap and a small sungrown. Both were very good, but the sungrown was more to my taste.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> OWR was the only one I even cared to finish, that would be my favorite (and only) choice.


:tpd: Gotta agree with you there Tom.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

So far out of all the ones I have tried I would say the Sun Grown.


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

jonharky3 said:


> Definitely the Edge Sumatra if you can find them. They are not being made anymore and apparently is going to be made a nd sold for JR Cigars. A shop in my area sells the sumatra 3 for 15 while supplies last that is


Definitely my favorite Rocky. Bad news about being discontinued.

Who's selling them 3 for $15? The fellas at 10 & Kelley are 3 for $20 right now.


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

BigDilly said:


> Definitely my favorite Rocky. Bad news about being discontinued.
> 
> Who's selling them 3 for $15? The fellas at 10 & Kelley are 3 for $20 right now.


I sent you message on the one place but i almost forgot that there may be another place at the corner of 19 mile and schoenherr. I only heard that they were supposed to get some from somewhere but I don't know if they did or not


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Vintage 1990


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> Vintage 1990


:tpd: Definately the Vintage '90...


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

RP vintage seconds
RP Sun grown


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

All of them I have had have been GOOD.

OWR Maduro - Great
Vintage 92 - Great
Edge - Great

Just got my first Edge Sumatra so after some rest it may go on the great List :tu

IT Super Fuerte Maduro is a great everyday smoke.
Fire Corojo is a superb daily go to in my book.

Chas


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> Just got my first Edge Sumatra so after some rest it may go on the great List :tu


If you get the chance find a couple more and hold on to them


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

jonharky3 said:


> If you get the chance find a couple more and hold on to them


:tu

I passed on a few in some box passes since I had no idea 

Chas


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*The edge, 92, and OWR, I have a fusion dryboxing...so we'll see about that one.
STS:ss
*


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Summer collection 08
OWR
Edge Maduro
Vintage 90


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Vintage 1990


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

Vintage 1990 Toro and Sixty
Old World Reserve:tu


----------



## Goldengator (Mar 22, 2007)

OWR Maduro Torpedo


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

sO FAR DECADE TOPR....ARRRRRRRRR STUPID CAPS LOCK.... SORRY


----------



## JonW (May 13, 2008)

Vintage 1999...... Yummy! :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

DECADE...DECADE...DECADE....























Did i say DECADE:tu


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

RP my fav-o-rite smoke:
1. SunGrown
2. Rosado from Famous
3. Vintage 90
4. Double Maduro from CI
5. Olde World Reserve
The guy should be on a postage stamp.


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

Sungrown Sixty.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I am pretty much a fan of the entire line but my favorites are:

1. OWR Maduro
2. Vintage 1992
3. Honduran (Famous) Maduro
4. Vintage 1990
5. Rosado (Famous)


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Me too, Taltos.



Hands down though my fav RP right now is the Decade. It's a mouthful of entertaining pleasures!!!


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm not much of an RP smoker but I enjoy the CI Exclusive Connecticut and the Edge Lite.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

My personal highest rated RP is the Edge Missile (but I don't care for the size), this is followed closely by the R4. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I just had a Fusion MM and it wasn't bad, although it needs a bit of time to get the beagle's ass smell off of it.
I've tried a number of others and although none grabbed me as exceptional or made it into my rotation, I can't think of one that really sucked.
I have a bunch, and I'll try them on down the road. Hopefully I'll appreciate them then. :tu


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

shilala said:


> I just had a Fusion MM and it wasn't bad, although it _*needs a bit of time to get the beagle's ass smell off of it*_.
> I've tried a number of others and although none grabbed me as exceptional or made it into my rotation, I can't think of one that really sucked.
> I have a bunch, and I'll try them on down the road. Hopefully I'll appreciate them then. :tu


You've just smoked way to many of them Sancho Panza Extra-Fuerte's 

They have tainted your taste buds.

I see you were looking for more in the want to buy section... HMMMMMM

Chas


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte natural. It's one of the only cigars I smoked as a noob that I still love. I've smoked 1 Decade and loved it, I would have to smoke a few more before putting it above the ITSF.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like his entire line also but you may want to try:

American Market Selection
ITC 10th Anniversary
Sungrown


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> You've just smoked way to many of them Sancho Panza Extra-Fuerte's
> 
> They have tainted your taste buds.
> 
> ...


I need Pamplona's. I've been waiting to steal them at cbid. :tu

When I posted here earlier, I never even thought of Indian Tabac. I have a bunch of different IT maddies and I've liked every one.
I think the fact that they're almost free at cbid makes them just that much better. :tu


----------



## omajinai (Jan 20, 2008)

Vintage 1990 <----- always used to celebrate a good work week
RP Edge Corojo <---- used when I need some extra THINKING power
RP Edge Maduro

I have two of the Summer 08s waiting for that "special occasion".


I've tried several of the Indian Tabac lines and just can't get too excited over any of them.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Vintage 1990
RP Signature
RP Connecticut


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

IT super fuerte maduro. It has some kick, but what a lovely looking maduro


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Call me crazy but me and Rocky just don't get along for some reason. I haven't met one I liked yet.

Ill admit I have yet to try his entire line but, it's hard keeping up with Rocky and his constant need to produce new blends! I guess ill keep on trying.


----------

